# Bogen 67 Special Enlarger



## EarleH (Nov 24, 2021)

Problem.  I need setup instructions.  I have got most of it together, for two items and a knob, a rectangular (1-1/2" x 1 1/2") with two 1/8"guide pins, 3/8" hole in the center.    Also a 3-1/2" in diameter thing that looks like a Stanley tape measure!  It has a spring loaded medal tape like.  
I wish I could send a picture, but being 91, I don't like cell phones so I don't have a digital  camera, only film cameras.  But I would appreciate any information you can give or where I might obtain this information.  I have scoured the web, but only got one and it was from a round post and I have a square post.  Anyway thanks for any help.  Earle


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 26, 2021)

Could not find a parts manual but did find this photo that shows the "measure tape" or tension spring strip. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## EarleH (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you, thank you.  You solved all the problems except for two 1 inch threaded (look like adjusting nuts).  Now I need a good book on Enlarging. Always interested in photography but could not afford it, now closer to death can afford, the inexpensive end of photography  Being brought up during the black and white era I tend that way, feeling that the dark room is as important as the taking of the picture.  With color you are pretty well stuck with what you take. I'll shut up.  Thanks again.  Earle


----------



## ac12 (Nov 26, 2021)

I think you will like printing.
I did, and still do.  Printing in the darkroom was/is so much calmer than working on the computer.


----------

